
Intel Announces 10th Gen Core CPUs - caution
https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/docs/processors/core/10th-gen-processors.html
======
alecmg
CPU cores same as 6th (7th, 8th, 9th) gen, no new features

4 socket changes, no new features

